# 2 more Golden Boys at Barry County in MI



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

The good news is, Goldens do seem to get adopted fast. The first two I found at this shelter are gone now. But, there are two new boys. The listings say Mix but the first one looks pretty pure and the 2nd one is very much golden...no matter how you slice it!

ID# 102007 6 - Golden Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes

ID# 102707 2 - Golden Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Whill*

Whill:

I'm praying the two that are gone now were rescued or adopted.

*Here are the two cuties there now:

The first three pics are of #102007 6-he was there a few days now. 

The last two pics are of ID# 102707 2ID# 102007 6
Breed: Golden Retriever [Mix] 
Sex: Male 
Age: Adult 
Size: Large 
From: Friends of Barry County Animal Shelter *Absolute gorgeous male golden that is neutered and ready to go. He is a good boy who is affectionate, loving, and well-mannered in the shelter. If you have a nice home and want to have a nice companion, please stop by to meet him in person. ADOPTION INFORMATION:
The adoption fee for dogs/puppies is $15.00. If the animal is over 3 months of age, a rabies vaccination is required for an additional $20.00. If over 4 months of age, a license is also required ($20 for a regular 1 year license or $5 for a neutered license). Maximum adoption cost is $55 at the shelter, less if the dog is already neutered and/or current on rabies and/or license.

If the animal is unaltered, prepayment of the neuter at your vet's office is also required prior to the animal leaving the shelter. A contract will be provided for you to have signed by your vet.

IMPORTANT PLEASE READ:

This Petfinder page is managed and maintained by VOLUNTEERS to help generate adoptions of available pets at this facility.

Great effort is put into keeping this site updated. However, due to high turn-over and very limited space, the dogs and cats at this shelter may only be available for a short period of time. If interested in a specific pet listed, please visit the shelter in person as soon as possible to view available pets. 

Please do not be disappointed if an animal is no longer available at the shelter, adoptions by the shelter are done on a first come first served basis and pets cannot be held for adoption. If the pet you're interested in is no longer available, there are always beautiful new pets arriving daily to view and an in person visit is the only way to view all available pets.

Some pets (strays) may need to be held for a few days (noted as 'reclamation hold' on pet's page if applicable) to comply with state law prior to adoption (to allow an owner to reclaim their lost pet). After the reclamation period expires, the pet is usually available (unless a "suspected" owner is located and is notified to comply with state law) for adoption the next day at 8:30am M-F or 9am Sat.

Adopting from this shelter always saves a life! Please spay and neuter your pets! 




*More About ID# 102707 2
Breed: Golden Retriever [Mix] 
Sex: Male 
Age: Adult 
Size: Medium 
From: Friends of Barry County Animal Shelter *
This nice little guy is well-bahaved and a little smaller than a full golden. He's friendly, out-going and would make someone a nice companion. Good looking dog, please come to the shelter to meet him in person and see if he'd fit into your home. Not neutered. Available now.

*The first three pics are of #102007 6-he was there a few days now. 
The last two pics are of ID# 102707 2*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just emld. the shelter to see if the Golden that was there*

Just emld. the shelter to see if the Golden that was there and was going to be avail. for reclamation on 10/27 was adopted or rescued and her is her reply.


Thanks for caring and checking on him!


*He was still there as of earlier today, we updated his pictures to generate interest ID# 102007 6 - Golden Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes*He is a REALLY nice boy! We're hoping for a good home to come along soon...if you're interested, try to stop by and meet him soon. He is precious and sweet.


Julie


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Can someone try rescues for these 2 Goldens at Barry in MI*

*
I E-MAILED GROMM FOR THEM.*Can someone pls. try rescues for these 2 Goldens at Barry in MI.

*Julie AT THE SHELTER, said this boy ID #102007 6- is so SWEET AND Wonderful and he MAY HAVE until THursday, but he is IN DANGER!!*
ID# 102007 6 - Golden Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes

ID# 102707 2 - Golden Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes


*The first three pics are of #102007 6-he was there a few days now. 

The last two pics are of ID# 102707 2ID# 102007 6*Breed: Golden Retriever [Mix] 
Sex: Male 
Age: Adult 
Size: Large 
From: Friends of Barry County Animal Shelter Absolute gorgeous male golden that is neutered and ready to go. He is a good boy who is affectionate, loving, and well-mannered in the shelter. If you have a nice home and want to have a nice companion, please stop by to meet him in person. ADOPTION INFORMATION:
The adoption fee for dogs/puppies is $15.00. If the animal is over 3 months of age, a rabies vaccination is required for an additional $20.00. If over 4 months of age, a license is also required ($20 for a regular 1 year license or $5 for a neutered license). Maximum adoption cost is $55 at the shelter, less if the dog is already neutered and/or current on rabies and/or license.

If the animal is unaltered, prepayment of the neuter at your vet's office is also required prior to the animal leaving the shelter. A contract will be provided for you to have signed by your vet.

IMPORTANT PLEASE READ:

This Petfinder page is managed and maintained by VOLUNTEERS to help generate adoptions of available pets at this facility.

Great effort is put into keeping this site updated. However, due to high turn-over and very limited space, the dogs and cats at this shelter may only be available for a short period of time. If interested in a specific pet listed, please visit the shelter in person as soon as possible to view available pets. 

Please do not be disappointed if an animal is no longer available at the shelter, adoptions by the shelter are done on a first come first served basis and pets cannot be held for adoption. If the pet you're interested in is no longer available, there are always beautiful new pets arriving daily to view and an in person visit is the only way to view all available pets.

Some pets (strays) may need to be held for a few days (noted as 'reclamation hold' on pet's page if applicable) to comply with state law prior to adoption (to allow an owner to reclaim their lost pet). After the reclamation period expires, the pet is usually available (unless a "suspected" owner is located and is notified to comply with state law) for adoption the next day at 8:30am M-F or 9am Sat.

Adopting from this shelter always saves a life! Please spay and neuter your pets! 




More About ID# 102707 2
Breed: Golden Retriever [Mix] 
Sex: Male 
Age: Adult 
Size: Medium 
From: Friends of Barry County Animal Shelter 
This nice little guy is well-bahaved and a little smaller than a full golden. He's friendly, out-going and would make someone a nice companion. Good looking dog, please come to the shelter to meet him in person and see if he'd fit into your home. Not neutered. Available now.

The first three pics are of #102007 6-he was there a few days now. 
The last two pics are of ID# 102707 2


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

Aww...man. He's in danger, already?

You can tell what date they bring them in based on their ID #. This guy was brought in on 10-20. And he may only have till Thurs? They don't even keep em two weeks? I KNOW it's the grim reality for thousands of dogs out there but my heart is too soft for this kind of reality.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes--He is in DANGER-Julie at shelter told me.*

Julie asked for everyone's help-she said HE IS SO SWEET AND SUCH A GOOD BOY-ONLY has until Thursday!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Good News for one of the G.R.'s at this shelter*

Good News for one of the G.R.'s at this shelter

*Julie at shelter just emld. me and said the GR BOy *ID# 102007 6 - Golden Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes 
that only had until Thurs. was *just adopted!* Yeh!!

*Now the other poor Golden Ret. there still NEEDS RESCUE or adopter!!*
ID# 102707 2 - Golden Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Msg. From Julie at shelter RE: LIttle Gold. Ret. left behind*

He's been there since 10-27 and they will try to keep him as long as they can because he is a nice dog. Unfortunately, there were a whole bunch of dogs and cats turned in on Monday, so that means time gets shorter for the ones there prior - due to reclamation holds to comply with state law (they run out of room in the kennels). I'm guessing he will have until Thursday pm at least, the shelter will try to keep him as long as they can. Then those who are aggressive and not adoptable are euthanized first...and it goes from there with the tough decisions that no one likes to face.
ID# 102707 2 - Golden Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ahh...one saved. That's GREAT news. Now the 2nd guy is on the block for Thurs. It feels hopeless cause who goes out on a Tuesday or Wednesday after work to adopt a dog??

It stems from the same thing, people TURNING in their pets. A pet should be a lifelong commitment, but what do we know?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Whill*

Whill:

Yes that poor little Golden is doomed for Thursday. He's just beautiful and sweet dog, per Julie.

Too bad most owners aren't as responsibile and commited to their dogs as people on this forum.

ID# 102707 2 - Golden Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes

This nice little guy is well-behaved and a little smaller than a full golden. He's friendly, out-going and would make someone a nice companion. Good lClick on thumbnail to enlarge
ID# 102707 2
Breed: Golden Retriever [Mix] 
Sex: Male 
Age: Adult 
Size: Medium 
From: Friends of Barry County Animal Shelter ooking dog, please come to the shelter to meet him in person and see if he'd fit into your home. Not neutered. Available now.
My Contact InfoFriends of Barry County Animal Shelter 
Hastings, MI

Phone: 269-671-5257

[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: ID# 102707 2 PFId#9541114


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Look How pretty he is!*

Look How pretty he is!

ID# 102707 2 - Golden Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Emailed rescues for ALL those sweet babies in there that are ready now, lol.

Some darn beautiful puppers in that place. Fell in love with the shep lab mix, she's gorgeous!!! 

Any fuzzy labbie lovers out there???


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Is Princess the girl you fell in love with?*

Is Princess the girl you fell in love with?
She is Beautiful!!!!


Pet Notes 
« previous return to pet list next » Printer friendly view Email to a friend! Photos Enlarge photo 

ID#1020077Princess - Australian Shepherd,Labrador Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes

ID#1020077Princess
Breed: Australian Shepherd, Labrador Retriever [Mix] 
Nice lab mix, quiet and great dog. Please come visit her at the shelter. Not spayed. 

ADOPTION INFORMATION:
The adoption fee for dogs/puppies is $15.00. If the animal is over 3 months of age, a rabies vaccination is required for an additional $20.00. If over 4 months of age, a license is also required ($20 for a regular 1 year license or $5 for a neutered license). Maximum adoption cost is $55 at the shelter, less if the dog is already neutered and/or current on rabies and/or license.

If the animal is unaltered, prepayment of the neuter at your vet's office is also required prior to the animal leaving the shelter. A contract will be provided for you to have signed by your vet. 
IMPORTANT PLEASE READ:

This Petfinder page is managed and maintained by VOLUNTEERS to help generate adoptions of available pets at this facility.

Great effort is put into keeping this site updated. However, due to high turn-over and very limited space, the dogs and cats at this shelter may only be available for a short period of time. If interested in a specific pet listed, please visit the shelter in person as soon as possible to view available pets. 

Please do not be disappointed if an animal is no longer available at the shelter, adoptions by the shelter are done on a first come first served basis and pets cannot be held for adoption. If the pet you're interested in is no longer available, there are always beautiful new pets arriving daily to view and an in person visit is the only way to view all available pets.

Some pets (strays) may need to be held for a few days (noted as "reclamation hold" on pet's page if applicable) to comply with state law prior to adoption (to allow an owner to reclaim their lost pet). After the reclamation period expires, the pet is usually available (unless a "suspected" owner is located and is notified to comply with state law) for adoption the next day at 8:30am M-F or 9am Sat.

Adopting from this shelter always saves a life! Please spay and neuter your pets! 




Sex: Female 
Age: Adult 
Size: Large 
From: Friends of Barry County Animal Shelter More About ID#1020077Princess


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, she's such a beauty, looks like a happy soul despite we she is. Almost like a blk golden  Wish we had more pics of her, to pass along.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful Girl..*

Beautiful Girl:

do you think she could be a Newfie/Golden Ret.?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Beautiful Girl:
> 
> do you think she could be a Newfie/Golden Ret.?


Hard to tell in that position, lol, could have pointed ears for all I know. 

Maybe lab/golden
lab/newfie
lab/flattie
could be just a fuzzy black beautiful mutt of several mixes. She's next on my help list tho, golden or not


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i will pull this boy and help with transport if anyone can foster or adopt him. my plate is full with 4 right now. PLEASE HELP


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just e-mailed Julie at the shelter..*

I just e-mailed Julie at the shelter and asked if she can get a few more pics of our Princess!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Only Picture they have of Princess...*

I'm sorry, this is the only picture I have of Princess. She is a nice dog and she is one that is desperate when I go in, she wants to go home with someone so badly.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

*Bump for Golden Ret. and for Princess*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Golden Ret. Mix Boy at MI Shelter*

*Kathie, sophie-sadie-hannah-s-mom., made this offer:*

*if someone would be willing to foster or adopt this sweetie, i have no problem pulling him from the shelter, i live a little over an hour away, i can also help transport him. like i said on the forum, my plate is full, just picked up faith aka punch in chicago from freida. have four females, no room for a male sorry to say, but will do what i can. kathie*


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ohh...This is a big deal! Kathie can pull him out! BUMP BUMP BUMP!

Can SOMEONE foster/adopt? There must be someone in MI!! 

I'm 4 1/2 hrs from this place and we also just adopted a rescue.

But SOMEONE must be out there. He's sooo sweet looking....

Today HAS to be the day since tomorrow (at the latest) will be his last.

Kathie...you don't need ME to tell me what a wonderful, warm hearted soul you are. My fingers and toes are crossed....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Whill*

Whill:

YOu adopted a rescue? From As Good As Gold?
Boy or Girl? Age?
Picture?

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh Yes, Karen! I'm sorry...I thought you saw/posted to my thread. 

Yep...we Adopted from As Good As Gold...got a call on a Saturday and picked her up on Sunday, so she's been with us a week and a half.

Her name is Finley and she's been wonderful so far. An 11 month old little girl. Photos attached. She's my avatar too and Sienna is in my sig.

Now, if we can just help THIS guy!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Finley*

Finley is ABSOLUTELY A STUNNER!! I just want to hug her!

You are SO LUCKY!!! Please give her a big kiss and a SMOOCH from my Rescued Golden Retriever Girl, Smooch!!!

So Exciting!!!


:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Both Golden Retriever boys are safe!!*

THE First Golden Ret. Mix was adopted and the second Gold. Ret. Mix boy is being saved by a Kalamazoo rescue and helped by Ryley's Run!

Bless everyone involved!!!!


----------

